# Whats the best way to pair angelfish?



## Duzzy73 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there,

we are in the process of changing our big tank from a community to a tank for 1 pair of angels and nothing else. The tank is 1metre wide x 1metre high x .5m front to back. what is the best way to get a true pair? buy 6 small fish and get rid of the 4 spares later on or buy 1 pair that look like 1 male and 1 female?

Also in this size tank will 1pair of angels reach a good size? and what size do they grow too.

Regards Darren


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Buying young and in groups is the best way short of spending lots of money on a proven pair.


----------

